# 3-teilige Matchrute von DAM (?)



## fischmonger (22. August 2022)

Hallo, 
mir ist eine dreiteilige Bambusrute (wohl mit GFK-Spitzenteil) von (vermutlich) DAM "zugelaufen". Ich vermute, dass es eine DAM ist, als Artikelnummer meine ich 2432 zu erkennen, die Länge beträgt wohl 4,40m. Spaßeshalber habe ich damit geangelt und sogar gefangen - auf Dauer ist das aber nichts für mich, da der Stock echt schwer wird mit der Zeit. Nun wüsste ich gerne, ob die Rute noch was Wert ist, denn wenn es sich finanziell lohnen könnte, würde ich sie in Ebay zum Verkauf anbieten, bei mir steht sie nur herum. Was meinen die Experten? Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

Die Aufschrift auf dem großen scharzen Aufkleber könnte auch Balzer heißen oder?

Ist aber nur Rätselraten.
Mal sehen ob jemand die Rute kennt.


----------



## eiszeit (22. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist eine dreiteilige Bambusrute (wohl mit GFK-Spitzenteil) von (vermutlich) DAM "zugelaufen". Ich vermute, dass es eine DAM ist, als Artikelnummer meine ich 2432 zu erkennen, die Länge beträgt wohl 4,40m. Spaßeshalber habe ich damit geangelt und sogar gefangen - auf Dauer ist das aber nichts für mich, da der Stock echt schwer wird mit der Zeit. Nun wüsste ich gerne, ob die Rute noch was Wert ist, denn wenn es sich finanziell lohnen könnte, würde ich sie in Ebay zum Verkauf anbieten, bei mir steht sie nur herum. Was meinen die Experten? Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415787
> ...


Yep, ist ne Hohlglasspitze und die passt und ist original.
Die Länge müsste 4,20m sein und sie kam in der Form 1970 auf den Markt und kostete 47,50 DM.
Es ist eine DAM Tonkin, Wurfgewicht bis 30g, Rutengewicht um 675g.


----------



## fischmonger (22. August 2022)

Super eiszeit, auf dein Fachwissen ist echt Verlass! 
Demnach ist die Rute nicht viel wert, wenn ich auf Ebay schaue gehen die Ruten für etwa 10 € weg.


----------



## eiszeit (22. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Super eiszeit, auf dein Fachwissen ist echt Verlass!
> Demnach ist die Rute nicht viel wert, wenn ich auf Ebay schaue gehen die Ruten für etwa 10 € weg.


Wenn du sie überhaupt für 10€ weg kriegst. Als erstes versuch mal das Mittelteil gerade zu bringen.
Schade ist halt das die Markungen nicht mehr schön sind, das ist das A und O beim Preis. 
Ich würde es dann mal evtl. auf dem Flohmarkt versuchen oder einfach mit ner älteren Rolle ins Anglerzimmer damit.


----------



## Floma (22. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Super eiszeit, auf dein Fachwissen ist echt Verlass!
> Demnach ist die Rute nicht viel wert, wenn ich auf Ebay schaue gehen die Ruten für etwa 10 € weg.


Solche Ruten sind glaube ich Hobbykeller- und Vereinsheim-Deko-Klassiker. Mit einer schlichten Rolle (ich hab gerade die Ryobi 177 im Kopf) sieht so eine Rute auch wirklich gut aus, finde ich. Ich hatte am Wochenende erst eine ganz ähnliche, mit vergleichbarer Biegung, im Vereinsheim von A nach B getragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Solche Ruten sind glaube ich Hobbykeller- und Vereinsheim-Deko-Klassiker. Mit einer schlichten Rolle (ich hab gerade die Ryobi 177 im Kopf) sieht so eine Rute auch wirklich gut aus, finde ich. Ich hatte am Wochenende erst eine ganz ähnliche, mit vergleichbarer Biegung, im Vereinsheim von A nach B getragen.


Stylistischer wäre eine DAM Hobby oder Spinnfix


----------



## fischmonger (22. August 2022)

Ich würde sie ja gerne auch jemandem schenken, der Verwendung dafür hat, aber das wird vermutlich schon an den Versandkosten scheitern 
Wenn jemand aus dem Raum Karlsruhe Interesse hätte, wäre auch eine persönliche Übergabe möglich. Möchte sie ungern entsorgen, wenn jemand Anderes noch Verwendung dafür hätte, und sei es nur zu Dekozwecken.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. August 2022)

Ein Verkauf einer solchen Rute wird sich wohl nicht lohnen da müsstest du einen Liebhaber finden der sie wider aufbaut und richtet.
Es wäre aber auch möglich sie selber neu aufzubauen wie ich es mit meiner gemacht habe.....jedoch nicht original sondern nach meinen Vorstellungen.

DAM Tonkin Nr. 60

Ab und an ziehe ich damit los um einfach zu entschleunigen und es ist immer wider eine schöne Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## Ti-it (22. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Solche Ruten sind glaube ich Hobbykeller- und Vereinsheim-Deko-Klassiker. Mit einer schlichten Rolle (ich hab gerade die Ryobi 177 im Kopf) sieht so eine Rute auch wirklich gut aus, finde ich. Ich hatte am Wochenende erst eine ganz ähnliche, mit vergleichbarer Biegung, im Vereinsheim von A nach B getragen.


Die Ryobi 177 macht sich aber sicher auch noch hervorragend am Wasser. 
Ich fische eine 155 und bin wirklich überzeugt von der Rolle. Und bis auf den Knopf der Druckkopfspule und dem Schraubknopf habe ich noch kein Plastik entdeckt. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. August 2022)

Wenn Rolle, dann eine, wie Hecht +100 schon schrieb, eine zeitgemäße von DAM! Rutenhalter dann auch ganz klassisch aus Bambus basteln oder aus einer Astgabel (aus Bodenfund). 
Ich würde diese Rute auf jeden Fall noch fischen! Ehrlich gesagt, als Deko-Objekt wäre sie mir zu Schade! 
Wäre doch ne prima Forellen-Barsch-Döbel-Schleienrute.....


----------



## fischmonger (22. August 2022)

Wie gesagt, wenn jemand Interesse hat, gebe ich sie gerne kostenlos ab. Leider fehlt mir der Platz, um das gute Stück bei mir aufzuzbewahren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2022)

Zum Glück gingen derlei Tonkin-Zwischenfallkelche dareinst an mir vorbei - 30 g WG und dabei schwerer als diverse heftige Waller-Stellruten von heute 

Dieses Teil wollte ich nicht posenfischend dauerhalten müssen - da fault einem ja der Ellbogen weg (vor allem bei der Länge). Krumm wie Horst offenbar noch dazu.

Für mich ein Teil zum Zieren oder Abgewöhnen - aber nicht zum Einsetzen.

Da bin ich ja fast schon froh, früher mit Vollglas (1,65 m) eingestiegen zu sein


----------



## Floma (22. August 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Ryobi 177 macht sich aber sicher auch noch hervorragend am Wasser.
> Ich fische eine 155 und bin wirklich überzeugt von der Rolle. Und bis auf den Knopf der Druckkopfspule und dem Schraubknopf habe ich noch kein Plastik entdeckt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Ich finde, dass die alle, von 155 bis 199 (oder?), richtig gut aussehen. Meine Alltime-Favorites sind die Rollen, bei denen sich 80er Design und "neue" Materialien um alte Gestaltungsmuster hüllen. Shakespeare  Sigma, bspw. (ohne das Erscheinungsjahr geprüft zu haben). Bei den älteren mag ich aber das funktionelle, minimalistische Aussehen, wie bei den Ryobis. DAM Hobby passt natürlich genauso.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. August 2022)

Wie schon erwähnt sind solche Ruten eher Liebhaberstücke und die Meinungen dazu werden immer auseinander gehen. Wenn man sich die Fan Gemeinde der Gespließten anschaut so sind das ebenfalls Liebhaber. An meiner Tonkin Nr. 60 fische ich gerne eine MItchell 410 oder auch ne Quick 80.

fischmonger 
Frag doch mal den Dübel er hat auch schon die ein oder andere Rute wider aufgebaut, bei ihm wäre sie sicherlich in guten Händen. 
Ich selber habe noch 2 Stück die ebenfalls neu aufgebaut werden müssten un dnoch einige gespließte von demher bin ich aktuell gut versorgt.


----------



## fischmonger (23. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> fischmonger
> Frag doch mal den Dübel er hat auch schon die ein oder andere Rute wider aufgebaut, bei ihm wäre sie sicherlich in guten Händen.
> Ich selber habe noch 2 Stück die ebenfalls neu aufgebaut werden müssten un dnoch einige gespließte von demher bin ich aktuell gut versorgt.


Gute Idee. Ich habe mal angefragt, vielleicht hat er Verwendung dafür.


----------



## Dübel (23. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Ich habe mal angefragt, vielleicht hat er Verwendung dafür.



Herzlichen Dank für das nette Angebot!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Rute bei ebay-kleinanzeigen zu verschenken anbieten. Zum Entsorgen ist sie dann irgendwie doch zu schade.

Der praktische Nutzen als Angelrute ist aus meiner Erfahrung bei diesen Ruten ohnehin sehr fragwürdig. Das Gewicht an sich ist dabei noch das geringste Problem. Fürs feine Posenfischen sind die ja ohnehin nicht gebaut. Das sind doch sehr grobe Ruten für klassisch kontinentales Plumpsangeln. Aber selbst dafür taugen sie nur bedingt. Der Griff ist sehr kurz, die Spitze sehr schwer, die Aktion oft etwas unausgewogen. Da macht schon das Auswerfen nicht so richtig Spaß. 

Dennoch, entsorgen würde ich das gute Stück nicht. Dass sie krumm ist, ist egal. Das lässt sich ganz einfach richten.
Als Deko taugt sie allemal. Auch als Angelrute taugt sie sicher für den der's mag.
In Zeiten von immer drängenderer Notwendigkeit der Ressourcenschonung ist eine Verwendung als Rohstoff auch denkbar. Das Mittelteil wird ein schöner Rutenhalter, das Handteil ein Kescherstock. Mir der Spitz kann man zur Not mal einn Rutenbruch reparieren und selbst für die Ringe findet sich sicher eine Verwendung.


----------

